# artist models



## WoodlandSpirit (Dec 23, 2015)

I found these;

[links removed]

And they are fine but if I'm going to pay for a model they are going to be in the exact pose I want.

I wonder if there are any free sites with artist models or sites that offer custom photography (free or paid) for the said purpose?

Also, I'd like some teens, little kids and babies. Although baby pictures are abundant. 
I would rather have the kids in tights or something so I can see where the joints are etc but they are covered. In fact I'd rather the adults be covered as well.
Personal preference

Just one or two sites I can go to and find what's needed.
Even a stock photo site could do if you know of one with a good selection AND a good search by key words or other good search features. So does anybody have any suggestions?


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

Yes there are some sites where you could get photos for free or others that you pay some small monthly fee for photos.Just google.


----------



## WoodlandSpirit (Dec 23, 2015)

Edit:
Sorry.
Sometimes even I get discouraged. But that's no reason for me to spread it to others.
You're an awesome person.


----------

